# Celtic, History/Customs



## woodsman (Sep 3, 2007)

Ok I've been thinking about doing some research into the Celtic peoples and also those who were something of a mish-mash of Celts/Scots and Norse in the hebrides etc for a bit of background and possible story..

I was wondering if anyone could reccomned any book/websites which deal with these peoples and their way of life, culture, military and technologies. Especially keen to lay my hands on anything about Somerled, lord of The Isle's and the early people's of Islay. 

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 3, 2007)

Somerled's in Wikipeda, woodsman..........

Somerled - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

